# How would you decorate this bedroom!?!



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Do you own the house or are you renting? If you're renting, that limits you a little bit.


----------



## AznDragon533 (Jan 23, 2011)

renting, I can do anything i want to the room though, including getting rid of all the funiture and panting


----------



## AndyGump (Sep 26, 2010)

The 70's called and they want their head-board back.

What kind of style do you like?

Andy.


----------



## AznDragon533 (Jan 23, 2011)

I want modern style

maybe

Ikea bed platform










with these bedding sets

http://www.kohls.com/kohlsStore/landingpages/apt9/bedbath/bedding/PRD~c20877/Apt+9+Zen+Duvet+Set.jsp

not sure on what color computer desk to get, or portable closet, or shaggy rug or wall decorations


----------



## ColorMyWorld (Oct 2, 2009)

The wallpaper border needs to go. Painting the moldings white would be nice. Are they painted in the rest of the home? I would be conscious of what was done in the rest of the house because that is harder to change back if the land lord / homeowner doesn't like it. 

Paint color on the walls could be just about anything. A warm taupe would me nice. A cooler light blue/gray would be nice as well. 

 You could paint the existing bed-headboard-thing espresso brown, but I would just replace it if you don't need the storage it offers. Plus, it looks a bit big for the room.

The existing desk is nice. You might be able to stain it darker if that suits your design better.

I'm not a fan of the vertical blinds. The blinds on the other two windows look fine to me. 

You might spray paint or stain the curtain rods black or dark brown. That would be a more updated look. Or just remove them if you don't plan to have curtains.

Not sure of your budget. Just painting, getting a new headboard, and putting some art on the walls would make a big difference.


----------

